# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chelmon rostratus

## Julio Macieira

_



Chelmon rostratus_

Família: Peixes-borboleta
Alimentação: carnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 20 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 350 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 4 
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

Nota: alguns indíviduos comem Aiptasias

----------


## Antonio Amaral

minha contribuição







abraços

----------

